# STBX doesn't want me dating



## cashybum (Aug 16, 2012)

It's early into our separation which he wanted... he said he didn't care if I saw other people. I joined a dating site just to explore and see what's out there and if anyone would actually be interested in me. I don't really have anyone to talk to either and feeling very lonely. I need a distraction from my imploding life.

I gave my number to one guy and we spoke a little over the last few days but then he started to get purvy and I lost interest in him for the most part. STBX found the text message (which I wasn't trying to hide at all) and has been obsessed with checking my phone and said he didn't want me to date anyone else until the divorce is final.

Any thoughts? I don't see why he has a problem with it when he's the one that wants the divorce and he knows I'm not going to be bringing any guys home.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Why does he have access to your phone if you're separated. If your marriage is over, put a stake in it and stop playing around.

C


----------



## cashybum (Aug 16, 2012)

We are still living together for financial reasons.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

And in cases where someone's words conflict with their actions, trust their actions. He says he didn't care, but he obviously does. Did you ask him why he changed his mind? How far along the divorce are you?

C


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

cashybum said:


> We are still living together for financial reasons.


So, put a pass code on your phone and get it under your name. Treat him like the roommate he is.

C


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Have either of you filed any real paperwork yet? He probably said it was ok because he never thought you would try. If I remember correctly from your other posts he wanted a divorce but not till later


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

If you need to meet people check out the site Find your people - Meetup

it's not a dating site. It's a place to find fun/interesting things to do.

Until the divorce is filed, do not date, especially not if you are living with your husband still.

Find out your state laws about divorce and adultery (Don't you have another thread where al this was discussed a few days ago?)


----------

